# Cutting Issue



## PCC87 (May 22, 2018)

Alright before anyone says anything... I realize that I should be using a reel mower on my bermuda and I am probably cutting it too high.

Now that we got that out of our systems I bought this mower this year. Its a Husky rotary push mower and for some reason I keep getting these visible circular cuts in the grass. Anyone know a dead give away on what this might be?

Appreciate any suggestions or help!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

My guess is uneven ground so it's making crop circles.

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like the blades not cutting even. It is likely due to setting up the mower to mow low and the yard not being flat. When one of the wheels dips into a valley, the whole mower dips too and the blade cuts too deep.

A one of the benefits of a reel mower is the use of rollers instead of wheels. The dips needs to be the entire length of a roller before the mower dips. I've seen rotatory mowers with rollers/drum in the uk, but not in the USA.

So, your options, 1) raise the mower hoc, 2) level the yard, 3) mow in multiple directions to try to get it more even. 4) get a reel mower with roller.


----------



## PCC87 (May 22, 2018)

Alan said:


> My guess is uneven ground so it's making crop circles.
> 
> Welcome to TLF.


Thanks for the welcome! I have been quickly turned into a lawn care junkie. My wife and I bought this house last January and the builder laid Sod in the yard in Nov and it looked terrible and i've turned the bermuda into easily one of the best yards in the neighborhood.


----------



## PCC87 (May 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> That looks like the blades not cutting even. It is likely due to setting up the mower to mow low and the yard not being flat. When one of the wheels dips into a valley, the whole mower dips too and the blade cuts too deep.
> 
> A one of the benefits of a reel mower is the use of rollers instead of wheels. The dips needs to be the entire length of a roller before the mower dips. I've seen rotatory mowers with rollers/drum in the uk, but not in the USA.
> 
> So, your options, 1) raise the mower hoc, 2) level the yard, 3) mow in multiple directions to try to get it more even. 4) get a reel mower with roller.


Yeah I would love to have a reel mower but I want a self propelled one and the cost has me running for the hills, hence the "cheap" Husky mower. I had been mowing it a bit higher last season and did not have this problem so I will raise it and see if that helps. But I absolutely agree that I need to level the yard. I may try doing that in the early spring next year when I scalp the bermuda. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

yep raise that blade one notch and see what happens. sand is going to be your friend to help out in that matter.

keep your blade as sharp as you can.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey, that looks nice from here. My neighbor down the road used to use his JD lawn tractor to mow his bermuda often, and he had a very nice looking yard, even though it was much taller than most of the bermuda owners on here keep theirs at. You use what you can within the constraints of your budget.

I'd echo what the others have said about doing some levelling, and possibly raising the HOC up. When you're ready to make the leap into a reel, we'll be happy to help you out. Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

PCC87 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like the blades not cutting even. It is likely due to setting up the mower to mow low and the yard not being flat. When one of the wheels dips into a valley, the whole mower dips too and the blade cuts too deep.
> ...


Yep uneven ground. A reel is often more forgiving of uneven ground than a rotary. You do need a reel. You gotta sell it. "Honey we NEEEED it!" Keep your eye on craigslist there are several on the Greenville CL right now. You can come across used reel mowers for much less than new. Many members here have bought used reels.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

That is very interesting! I erroneously thought that a reel required a much more well leveled lawn than a rotary.
Live and learn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> That is very interesting! I erroneously thought that a reel required a much more well leveled lawn than a rotary.
> Live and learn.


My yard is not even close to leveled. But the extra points of contact from the roller makes up for it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

PCC87 said:


> Alright before anyone says anything... I realize that I should be using a reel mower on my bermuda and I am probably cutting it too high.
> 
> Now that we got that out of our systems I bought this mower this year. Its a Husky rotary push mower and for some reason I keep getting these visible circular cuts in the grass. Anyone know a dead give away on what this might be?
> 
> Appreciate any suggestions or help!


Heidi ho neighbor!

Looks kinda like you need a little sand there to help fill in the gaps left by the sod edges.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> That is very interesting! I erroneously thought that a reel required a much more well leveled lawn than a rotary.
> Live and learn.


At least in my case my reel was more forgiving. I do have a roller on it and where as my old rotary could have a wheel drop in a small low spot, the roller on the reel just glides over it.


----------



## PCC87 (May 22, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> PCC87 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright before anyone says anything... I realize that I should be using a reel mower on my bermuda and I am probably cutting it too high.
> ...


Hi there neighbor! I am about ready for some sun instead of all these overcast days! Yeah I need some sand and a reel mower... wanna donate that reel mower of yours?  haha


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

PCC87 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > PCC87 said:
> ...


I like the Jake right where it is, my garage.  But when you're ready, the market around here isn't terrible for reels and there's a guy about an hour north of us in NC that usually has a healthy supply of greensmowers.


----------



## PCC87 (May 22, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> PCC87 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Yeah there are a couple on CL in the Greenville and Charlotte markets that I have looked at. If I had known they were much more reasonable I wouldn't have purchased the rotatory mower that I have.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

This gives me an idea: a rotary mower with two big rollers instead of four wheels. Time to start prototyping!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No need to prototyping. https://www.godfreys.com/john-deere-r43rs-17-self-propelled-rear-roller-rotary-mower-5129-p.asp


----------



## PCC87 (May 22, 2018)

I moved my mower up one notch and it improved but I think I am going to move it up one more notch just to be safe


----------

